# Short Boxes



## ghost1066 (Mar 9, 2014)

I had to make a few short boxes for the show, too. Only had time to do a few and still have to put the paddles on some but here are some I got done. 

Figured walnut sides/paddle spalted maple body briar end cap.


 


 
All cherry a little spalting in the body. 


 
Figured walnut sides/paddle mahogany body from a shipping pallet from Japan in late 1980s.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> from a shipping pallet from Japan in late 1980s.



Way cool. Love those foreign pallets.


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 9, 2014)

Those sure sweet.


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 11, 2014)

That walnut/maple call is sharp!!!


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 12, 2014)

Veryt nice !!!

Mark


----------



## myingling (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice work on those


----------

